# AMS Michigan



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

So are all you Michigan guys/gals making boat loads of money? 
My dang helicopter had the time space continual break down today. Good thing they are going to fix it for me.


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

You know how I feel about them:furious:. I hope this dont last long. They flooded our area with I imagine 30+ self titled "contractors". AMS application requirments are as follows " Ideal contractor must have, pulse, and insurance. If you meet these requirment please sign up so we can F you".


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> So are all you Michigan guys/gals making boat loads of money?
> My dang helicopter had the time space continual break down today. Good thing they are going to fix it for me.


They also cover American Samoa and Guam. They have no coverage in American Samoa and know that I speak Samoan and lived there as a child. They've asked of I have anyone there that could do the work. I said only if you pay 50% up front and the rest when completed. They took offense to that. I sent them a screen shot of how much it would cost to send me there from Honolulu to Pago Pago. The tools I would need to purchase to get the work done. Lodging. Meals. Etc. plus reminded them it's a tiny island without a home depot and poor cell service. 

I advised them I doubt someone there is sitting on Craigslist looking for work. And I'm not sure there even is a American Samoa section on Craigslist. 

Tofa soifua lau AMS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

RKRM said:


> You know how I feel about them:furious:. I hope this dont last long. They flooded our area with I imagine 30+ self titled "contractors". AMS application requirments are as follows " Ideal contractor must have, pulse, and insurance. If you meet these requirment please sign up so we can F you".


That fully explains why so many of these guys have popped up around here the last few months.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Man you guys must have an unlimited supply of newbies. We had out growing pains the 1st 6 months of 2010 but things shook out after they went through a half dozen contractors and we ended up getting what we wanted here. FWIW, Safeguard has failed NEARLY everyproperty since they started here in august and all the routines are failing as the hack MH lawn has hired is only doing perimeter cuts when there supposed to be doing an acre......:clap::clap:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Man you guys must have an unlimited supply of newbies. We had out growing pains the 1st 6 months of 2010 but things shook out after they went through a half dozen contractors and we ended up getting what we wanted here. FWIW, Safeguard has failed NEARLY everyproperty since they started here in august and all the routines are failing as the hack MH lawn has hired is only doing perimeter cuts when there supposed to be doing an acre......:clap::clap:


Almost every AMS clean out fails QC. Just like safeguard the only difference is AMS pays considerably less.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Almost every AMS clean out fails QC. Just like safeguard the only difference is AMS pays considerably less.



Sounds like the real problem is the P&P contractors are slacking. The homes here, the vast majority are getting broom swept BEFORE they go REO.........


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Sounds like the real problem is the P&P contractors are slacking. The homes here, the vast majority are getting broom swept BEFORE they go REO.........


Yeah not the same story.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Yeah not the same story.



How are they conveying when they are not in conveyance condition??


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> How are they conveying when they are not in conveyance condition??


You can report all these issues and some of the FSMs refuse to acknowledge the issues. They just want the job done so they can get paid. It is not unusual to have a home be conveyed with 5-10 CYD of interior debris in all the usual hiding places. A couple contractors fir 5 Bros are notorious for stuffing crap in basement rooms and screwing the door shut in hopes it won't be found.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I have told them call me when they were willing to negotiate pay and have not heard anything from them...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

I got them to up the pay and they even emailed updated prices and I never heard a word back from them. They must of got somebody to work for the low pay. 

I think they are doing 75% or more in house in michigan the local branch on alpine as about 25 dump trucks park in the outside storage yard now. Not sure but I don't see enough volume to keep all those trucks working. The fannie inventory is down so maybe they are going to start unloading that shadow inventory we have been hearing about for the last 3 years

I couldn't care less I never did fannie mae work and its not my bread and butter.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Sounds like the real problem is the P&P contractors are slacking. The homes here, the vast majority are getting broom swept BEFORE they go REO.........



We've already been thru that. 
For what ever reason only your area was like this.




mtmtnman said:


> How are they conveying when they are not in conveyance condition??


You tell me, I can go to my old computer and start digging up a ton of pics of Fannie houses that I did for SG the last two winters. Not even a little bit broom swept with no debris.




HollandPPC said:


> You can report all these issues and some of the FSMs refuse to acknowledge the issues. They just want the job done so they can get paid. It is not unusual to have a home be conveyed with 5-10 CYD of interior debris in all the usual hiding places. A couple contractors fir 5 Bros are notorious for stuffing crap in basement rooms and screwing the door shut in hopes it won't be found.





The ones I did there was no hiding, it was all out in the open, loud and proud.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We find crap in the attics, shoved below the front porches, tossed into the timber on rural properties, semi burned, and yes, a couple old houses that had the trash packed into the canning cellar or separate rooms in the basement with the doors screwed shut. It is almost as if they are running such tight margins that they cannot afford the cost of another trailer load at the landfill.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We find crap in the attics, shoved below the front porches, tossed into the timber on rural properties, semi burned, and yes, a couple old houses that had the trash packed into the canning cellar or separate rooms in the basement with the doors screwed shut. *It is almost as if they are running such tight margins that they cannot afford the cost of another trailer load at the landfill.*






In all actuality you are probably right. If they pay for that last load at the landfill there will be no Joe 24 pack tonight.
:laughing:


Or the rest of the week for that matter.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> In all actuality you are probably right. If they pay for that last load at the landfill there will be no Joe 24 pack tonight.
> :laughing:
> 
> 
> Or the rest of the week for that matter.



In all actuality things are probably done better in lower volume areas like mine. I had a property this spring as an REO that i was able to get re-conveyed back to the bank because it was not in CC condition. No fault of the original contractor who is a member here as he had all the proper bids in Etc but the bank chose to ignore the issues. Now it's back in his hands and all the bids have been turned in again but nothing seems to be happening. This took me a few phone calls and a little effort but i got it done. I also think many contractors in the business say "O Well" and just live with the issues. I am hands on and aggressive and always have been. I can usually get the National to back down as i am their last resort in many cases......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> * I also think many contractors in the business say "O Well" and just live with the issues.* I am hands on and aggressive and always have been. I can usually get the National to back down as i am their last resort in many cases......








Not it at all. And we've been thru this 1000 times as well.


Your area is a very very small minority compared to the reality the rest of P&P contractors live in.


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

Death to AMS!!!:furious::devil::furious::devil::devil2:


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

joking Mods :whistling no but seriously they need to go away. The men need to go back to work


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

RKRM said:


> joking Mods :whistling no but seriously they need to go away. The men need to go back to work


You service metro Detroit?


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

Close enough for there ***** prices apparntly


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> You service metro Detroit?


I do Holland, but Im holding out for more $$$$$ from AMS.( alot more)! LPS and MCS keep me pretty busy around here, but im always looking for more, if the numbers make sence ofcourse! :thumbsup:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Called me today and offered me 112 WNTZ in 12 different counties. Pay. $62.00 no thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Net $59.60 <---- Why you passin on that gold mine?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Called me today and offered me 112 WNTZ in 12 different counties. Pay. $62.00 no thanks.


I was getting $100 from them. Net $80 to me. I would probably go $60 net to me if they where within 10 miles as I rarely take more than a half hour on a wint a only a gallon of anti freeze. Rarely do I get one that close though. I do blow out residential sprinklers for $40 - $50 which its the going rate here. They take as long as a residential wint so in all reality I would make more on a $60 wint......


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I was getting $100 from them. Net $80 to me. I would probably go $60 net to me if they where within 10 miles as I rarely take more than a half hour on a wint a only a gallon of anti freeze. Rarely do I get one that close though. I do blow out residential sprinklers for $40 - $50 which its the going rate here. They take as long as a residential wint so in all reality I would make more on a $60 wint......


speaking of antifreeze what is up with the price of the premix? I forgot to fill up my jugs with the 100% glycol so I had to swing by a menards and buy a couple of the RV crap and it was $4/gal. WTF? They did offer a $1 rebate but its not worth the time to send it in.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I was getting $100 from them. Net $80 to me. I would probably go $60 net to me if they where within 10 miles as I rarely take more than a half hour on a wint a only a gallon of anti freeze. Rarely do I get one that close though. I do blow out residential sprinklers for $40 - $50 which its the going rate here. They take as long as a residential wint so in all reality I would make more on a $60 wint......


16 of them were over 2 hours away. They said they had no vendor and were in a bind. Despite being in a bind they could not up the price. Well I guess those poor little pipes are going to freeze.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> 16 of them were over 2 hours away. They said they had no vendor and were in a bind. Despite being in a bind they could not up the price. Well I guess those poor little pipes are going to freeze.


Can't be that big of a bind then.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Our agents here would rather not have them winterized. They keep the heat on. Condo's do not get winterized here period. Most have common water lines anyways......


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Our agents here would rather not have them winterized. They keep the heat on. Condo's do not get winterized here period. Most have common water lines anyways......


Michigan is a whole different animal. Everything gets WNTZ for the most part. Then the potential buyers get to to pay for DE WnTz then Re WNTZ. Sucks but that's the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Michigan is a whole different animal. Everything gets WNTZ for the most part. Then the potential buyers get to to pay for DE WnTz then Re WNTZ. Sucks but that's the way the cookie crumbles.


That's the choices your realtors make back there. Now that screwguard has taken over FNMA here the brokers are finding properties under contract winterized and are chitting a brick. Screwguard SAYS the contractor is supposed to check before winterizing but it's not happening......


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> speaking of antifreeze what is up with the price of the premix? I forgot to fill up my jugs with the 100% glycol so I had to swing by a menards and buy a couple of the RV crap and it was $4/gal. WTF? They did offer a $1 rebate but its not worth the time to send it in.


My menards has some at 2.69/gal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

*re*



SwiftRes said:


> My menards has some at 2.69/gal.


still highway robbery as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> still highway robbery as far as I'm concerned.


What do you pay


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I tried to buy a 55 gal drum last year and couldn't find one for less than $150....................


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

why will they not give out their pricing until AFTER we fill out an application? Just curious...


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

This blows we went home for the day again due to lack of work only to see one of our routine property's being trashed out , I can literally hit this property from my porch ... While I sit staring at my 2 empty dumpsters from my couch . This sucks . I want my high volume ghetto Detroit debris work back so bad I could cry....


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

NXTY said:


> This blows we went home for the day again due to lack of work only to see one of our routine property's being trashed out , I can literally hit this property from my porch ... While I sit staring at my 2 empty dumpsters from my couch . This sucks . I want my high volume ghetto Detroit debris work back so bad I could cry....


AMS is hiring in Detroit right now. I here they are up and rising company that would be good to work for. Unfortunately I missed the boat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

NXTY said:


> This blows we went home for the day again due to lack of work only to see one of our routine property's being trashed out , I can literally hit this property from my porch ... While I sit staring at my 2 empty dumpsters from my couch . This sucks . I want my high volume ghetto Detroit debris work back so bad I could cry....


Detoliet houses you can allways count on cockroaches chicken bones henneesy bottles lots of hair weaves and lottery tickets and 20yds of empty shoe boxes all household garbage in back yard the best part no grass to cut.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> why will they not give out their pricing until AFTER we fill out an application? Just curious...


They hope that you feel you have done so much already to get signed on that you would most likely give it a shot. Whenever this is the case, to pay is usually terrible. There was a time I was so slow I took the time to fill the crap out anyway and see what happens... Not anymore! 

BTW, have you seen the pricelist for AMS?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

NXTY said:


> This blows we went home for the day again due to lack of work only to see one of our routine property's being trashed out , I can literally hit this property from my porch ... While I sit staring at my 2 empty dumpsters from my couch . This sucks . I want my high volume ghetto Detroit debris work back so bad I could cry....


Who do you work for?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

JDRM said:



> They hope that you feel you have done so much already to get signed on that you would most likely give it a shot. Whenever this is the case, to pay is usually terrible. There was a time I was so slow I took the time to fill the crap out anyway and see what happens... Not anymore!
> 
> BTW, have you seen the pricelist for AMS?


The price list is pretty miserable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

NXTY said:


> This blows we went home for the day again due to lack of work only to see one of our routine property's being trashed out , I can literally hit this property from my porch ... While I sit staring at my 2 empty dumpsters from my couch . This sucks . I want my high volume ghetto Detroit debris work back so bad I could cry....


Happened to me when I was doing some work for cyprexx. I had a wntz about 40 min away and came home to a cyprexx sign in the window of a house down the street. I couldn't even get a hold of anyone that knew who was the service manager on that one


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

.......


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

WilsonRMDL said:


> Happened to me when I was doing some work for cyprexx. I had a wntz about 40 min away and came home to a cyprexx sign in the window of a house down the street. I couldn't even get a hold of anyone that knew who was the service manager on that one


Same here with cyprexx, had a trashout and initial lawn,(FAS) bid the pool, did the trashout and came back to do the lawn the next day and the pool was already drained a re-filled, with a cyprexx sign in window.
They left the hose in pool and pool was overflowing when I got there.:whistling


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> The price list is pretty miserable.


I look at it as gambling with your business, and im not interested.
You may be in the clear if you have 5cyd, but if you get 30cyd, you are in trouble.:no:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

JDRM said:


> They hope that you feel you have done so much already to get signed on that you would most likely give it a shot. Whenever this is the case, to pay is usually terrible. There was a time I was so slow I took the time to fill the crap out anyway and see what happens... Not anymore!
> 
> BTW, have you seen the pricelist for AMS?


No I havent... They sent me paperwork and I said Im not doing paperwork until I see your price list. I told them no point in wasting both of our time doing paperwork if their pricing isnt fair? He replied- Fine have it your way!

So I was just curious as to why they would act that way...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The company line- they may not want the pricing to be public informaton that the competition can use to overcut.
My feeling is they need other tactics to lure you in because their pay scale won't do it.
Don't look too hard at it, the reason is obvious.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> So I was just curious as to why they would act that way...




It doesn't take too many months of experience to KNOW why they don't want to share their pricing structure.

Its because they are embarrassed of it themselves.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> No I havent... They sent me paperwork and I said Im not doing paperwork until I see your price list. I told them no point in wasting both of our time doing paperwork if their pricing isnt fair? He replied- Fine have it your way!
> 
> So I was just curious as to why they would act that way...


They did the same thing with us. Told them no paperwork until we saw the price sheet. They wouldn't send one. Oh well from what I've been reading it is better off.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Kudos to those of "us" holding out for more $. One of my guys called me yesterday kind of excited because he had a women call him and ask if he was interested in some REO work. He has no idea how they got his number as he has no business, no insurance,etc. She was very forcefull he says. Anyway, he tells her he just does field work paid by the hour and she would have to call me to discuss business side of it. She calls me and it is AMS. Looking for contractors for the Fannie Mae work they have in Michigan. I told her that I have already spoken with them and I would be willing to work for more than what they are offering! She hung up on me.:clap:

I take it she hears that often! :whistling:whistling

I think it was the first time I was hung up on and was happy about it!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Greedy jerks.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

For all of the "hold outs" on here they have 20x the amount of crappy contractors working for them.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Craigslist add this morning:

sandusky craigslist > jobs > skilled trades/artisan jobs 

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info

Seeking Property Preservation Contractors (Sandusky/the Thumb)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-09-20, 11:53AM EDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am with Asset Management Specialists, and we maintain foreclosed homes in the state of Michigan for Fannie Mae. We are currently looking to hire sub contractors who can handle the following tasks:

Initial Services:
-Trash out/debris removal-up to 35 cubic yards
-Winterizations/de-wints
-Landscaping/lawn care/snow removal
-Sales clean

Routine Services:
-Lawn care/snow removal
-Janitorial cleaning/property inspections

Specialty Services:
HVAC, Electrician, Plumber, Mold Remediation, etc

We require $1 Million in general liability, as well as workmen's compensation. 


We are looking for companies with multiple crew, who can haul debris without renting a dumpster. Please contact if interested, and I can send our vendor application, and payment schedule. 
• Location: Sandusky/the Thumb
• Compensation: Flat rate/bid work
• This is a contract job.
•Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
•Please, no phone calls about this job!
•Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
PostingID: 3262920352

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> For all of the "hold outs" on here they have 20x the amount of crappy contractors working for them.


good for them, let them all go broke! :thumbsup:


----------

